# Using iPad to control Sibelius



## killbreth (Apr 24, 2022)

I’m looking for a good app to use to control Sibelius from my iPad. I had considered buying a Stream Deck but I have a new iPad Pro and it seems a waste not to use it for this purpose. I have seem a number of apps out there but many of them seem to be pretty old and I am wondering if anyone has any experience with them. 
thanks for any advice!


----------



## robcs (Apr 24, 2022)

Well there is a streamdeck app for iPad that turns the tablet into a ‘soft’ streamdeck. You could use that and the Sibelius template from notation central


----------



## killbreth (Apr 25, 2022)

Thanks! This seems like a good way to go!


----------

